# Show your MD pride, get Voler to produce this jersey!



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Please help me get this MD-themed jersey 150 Facebook 'Likes' so Voler will produce and sell it! The design is being updated so that the flag will encompass the entire front and back of the jersey; there was an issue converting between my design and Voler's image format.

http://www.voler.com/YTA/YTADetails/i/MarylandStateFlag

I'm an avid road and mountain biker as well as a proud native Marylander. I've always wanted a jersey to show off my love of the Old Line State. Stretching from the Atlantic to the Appalachians, Maryland is the home of the Chesapeake Bay, sailing, crabcakes, lacrosse, and much more, including what I consider to be the best-looking state flag. The design is striking, and the history behind it speaks to Maryland's role both as a founding colony of this nation and as a border state during the Civil War. What better way to show off state pride than to wrap yourself in the flag?


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Only 35 more 'Likes' to go! Thanks to everyone who has voted!


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

The jersey is up for sale! Thanks to all who voted!


----------

